# Anes code for LAVH, 00840 or 00944



## zona6789@yahoo.com (Jan 28, 2016)

if anyone has thoughts on which code is correct.  the crosswalk lists both.

thank you


----------



## TWilliamsCPC (Jan 28, 2016)

*00944*

LAVH  58550-58554
Reporting either 00840 or 00944 is acceptable, the base value for both is 6. However, ASA 00840 is 'not otherwise specified' and 00944 is specific to a Vaginal Hysterectomy.


----------



## zona6789@yahoo.com (Jan 28, 2016)

thank you for that detail.  good find!!


----------



## albeard99 (Jan 29, 2016)

I use 00840 if any other procedure is done at the same time as the hysterectomy; 00944 if not. Also, 00840 is for an abdominal approach. If it's strictly vaginal, then 00944 seems more appropriate to me. 

Angela (From Missouri)


----------

